# CV while submitting ACS Skill Assessment



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I started preparing online application on ACS site for Skill Assessment.
There is CV, Birth Certificate and Passport to be submitted under Personal Tab.

On the top following is mentioned.
"Attachments are required in PDF Format ONLY and must be certified copies of the original documents. Your PDF filename must match the "Attachment Type" name. Please consolidate all multipage files into one PDF for each attachment type. Maximum PDF file size is 3MB."

Just to confirm CV cannot be certified as there is no corresponding Original for the same.

Please confirm.

Thanks
Ash


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

CV does not need to be certified. You can directly upload your CV as is.Hope this helps.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot Ajay. 





ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> CV does not need to be certified. You can directly upload your CV as is.Hope this helps.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

ashpin said:


> Thanks a lot Ajay.



Infact i dont think you need to upload your CV in the first place for ACS. I had not uploaded my CV. that was 3 months back. Not sure if ACS have changed their system now and are asking for one.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah they are asking.
In personal tab there are three documents
Passport
Birth Certificate
CV

I had to prepare very detailed CV as we cannot take chances. 

I hope CV means resume only and nothing else. 



anish13 said:


> Infact i dont think you need to upload your CV in the first place for ACS. I had not uploaded my CV. that was 3 months back. Not sure if ACS have changed their system now and are asking for one.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

ashpin said:


> Yeah they are asking.
> In personal tab there are three documents
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> ...



oh my apologies. it wasnt there when i had applied on Nov 22nd. Something new they have added now.. Yes, yes.. CV means that.. Ignore my comment in the previous post. Ignorant me.. :doh:


----------



## koolsani007 (Aug 24, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Yeah they are asking.
> In personal tab there are three documents
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> ...



Hello,
Can you share CV format which you used for ACS Skill assessment, it would really be helpful.

Regards


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

As per ACS Documents Checklist, only following are required. 
1. Passport copy
2. Educational document
3. Employment evidence

CV is not mentioned anywhere.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

You already enter the relevant information from your CV in the ACS online form (employment dates etc.) - there is no need to upload a CV on top of that.


----------

